# ET&WNC / Tweetsie Trestle as Prototype -- Any Plans Available?



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I am building an ET&WNC-inspired line in Northern California and although i can view plenty of vintage and modern Tweetsie trestle prototype action on youtube, i have also seen a couple of garden layouts on yputube that look like someone already has worked out plans for that specific trestle.


I have plenty of land, so i want to stay as close to the original design as possible.


Any ideas where i can find someone's extant Tweetsie trestle plans, to give to my local builder to fabricate for me?


cat


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm, I really don't have a lot of knowledge of Tweensie trestle in particular. However, trestle design is pretty standard. I did a quick google search and came up with several suggestions. My advice would be to look at those youtube videos again along with some standard trestle designs and match them up.


Another great place for info is the guys most interested in the railroad you are:


http://www.urbaneagle.com/slim/etwnc.html


The ET&WNC historical society will have mounds of information on the standard trestle design your looking for.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Jake, thank you! This is exactly the kind of information i needed! Yes, it is a "standard trestle" at the Tweetsie Railroad amusement park, but i also wish to model the ruined and rotted bridge on Doe River Gorge -- and that is where hooking up with these historical folks will help me so much! 

Thanks again!


----------

